# Tightening gaps between sheetrock and Brick wall



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I have an interior brick wall that I will be installing angle irons on for moulding. Going for a industrial look. Currently the largest gap I have is 3 1/2” between the brick wall the sheetrock. There is a 3” gap b/w the brick wall and the ceiling. That would force me to use 4” x 4” angle irons, which are huge. I’d like to close the gap between the sheetrock and brick wall to an 1” so i can use 1 1/2” x 1 1/2” angle iron. Way cheaper and lighter. 

There are metal studs behind the yellow rectangles i drew on the pictures. My limited knowledge says cut sheetrock back to expose the metal studs and screw up a larger strip of sheetrock to cover the gap. Cut it with a circular saw or mutlitool I guess.

I also need to think about how I’d go about attaching the angles to the ceiling and the walls. 

The angle to be attached to the ceiling is 21 (2”). Wall angle is 13lbs

How would you guys go about solving this problem?






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Gazmans prob the one for this, He will be along soon i guess.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I would probably cut that back to the next stud. This will give you more room to move and the ability to put timber or steel in as a backer against the brick.


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

gazman; said:


> I would probably cut that back to the next stud. This will give you more room to move and the ability to put timber or steel in as a backer against the brick.



Are you suggesting I remove existing stud (demarcated with a yellow rectangle) and the sheetrock and then screw a wood nailer into the brick. I’d have to completely remove that existing stud in-order to have enough room. Not sure I completely follow. Can you embellish? Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok Gazman, i thought about what you said and I think I understand....

Here’s my interpretation:

The gap between the last stud (yellow rectangle) and the brick wall varies from 2 1/4” - 2 3/8”.

1. Cut out sheetrock to make space: Cut the sheetrock back 5” behind the the first metal stud (yellow rectangle in picture). This will create enough space to fit a right angle drill and a 1” wood screw. I can cut the sheetrock straight with a multi tool and laser line.
2. Attach a 1/2” scrap to a 2x4. This will make the stud 2”. Leaving a gap b/w the stud and the brick wall of 1/4” - 3/8”. 


What’s wrong with the plan, or how can I make my life easier?

Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I cut the sheet back in 4 spots and drilled 2x4s into the stud track. These will serve as nailers for the 3x2x3/16”. It weighs 52”lbs for the 17 footer. 

That will cover the gap b/w the ceiling and the brick wall.

For the wall nailers I ripped down some 2x and slipped them into the vertical studs. 

My local steel supply can get 3x2s in a day. Total cost 150$.

Thanks





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

